# Indonesian Championship 2012 - Yogyakarta



## CuberMan (Oct 23, 2012)

*About the Competition*

Indonesian Championship is a bi-annual competition, together with Indonesian Open, they are the largest Rubik’s Cube competition in Indonesia with more than 120 competitors came in Indonesian Open last year. The winner of the competition will be crowned as national champion of Indonesia.


*Date* 

14-16 December 2012


*Events*

1. 2x2 (2 round)
2. 3x3 (3 round)
3. 4x4 (2 round)
4. 5x5 (2 round)
5. 6x6 (1 round)
6. 7x7 (1 round)
7. 3x3 OH (2 round)
8. 3x3 BLD (2 round)
9. 3x3 FM (1 round)
10. 3x3 WF (2 round)
11. Pyraminx (2 round)
12. Megaminx (2 round)
13. Square-1 (1 round)
14. Clock (2 round)
15. 4x4 BLD (1 round)
16. 5x5 BLD (1 round)
17. 3x3 MBLD (1 round)


*Registration Fee*

Early Bird: Rp 125.000
On the spot: Rp 150.000 



*Schedule*







*Venue*

Monumen Jogja Kembali (Monument to the Recapture of Yogyakarta)
Jl. Lingkar Utara, Yogyakarta 55581, Indonesia






Monumen Jogja Kembali, known colloquially as Monjali, is a pyramid-shaped museum dedicated to the Indonesian National Revolution located in the Ngaglik sub-district, Sleman, Special Region of Yogyakarta, Indonesia. 



This competition is recognized as an official World Cube Association competition. Therefore, all competitors should be familiar with the WCA regulations.

Website: http://indochamp2012.nsa.or.id/ 
Register here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IndonesianChampionship2012
Contact organizer: [email protected] / [email protected]



*
Competition has ended. Thank you for your participation. Result






*


----------



## Nashimiesoto (Oct 24, 2012)

nice.!


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 24, 2012)

Come on, we are waiting for more competitors!


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is only 2 rounds of 4x4


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 21, 2012)

bump. 
The competition will be held less than 1 months from now. For Indonesians, if you are paying for the early bird, tomorrow is the deadline.


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 21, 2012)

Terimakasih semuanya yang sudah hadir di kompetisi ini, see you in next competition. Result


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats.

Itu vido eyen euyuuu but Pink :/


----------

